# I lost my tag!!!!



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey guys. I was planning on heading out to do some elk hunting tomorrow, and wouldn't you know..... I can't find my tag!!!!!!! Does anybody have any advice on how I should go about trying to get a replacement. I guess I am just a little nervous that the DWR won't issue me another one since the hunt has already started. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Just go to the nearest DWR office and tell them you want a replacement. And be sure to take your ID. It'll cost you $10, but since you're on the computer there will be no problem getting a new one, even if the hunt has started. Good hunting!


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

easy as that good luck with your hunt


----------

